# Pellegatti:"Elliott meglio di CR7".



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho. Il fuoriclasse ha comprato il Milan".


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

Perchè tutta a noi sta gente. Perchè santo Dio!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Luglio 2018)

Una domanda sola: ma non si vergogna?


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, *avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer*. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho".



Ti prego, togli per 5 minuti il divieto di insultare i giornalisti....
Rimpiango i tempi quando ci davano dei non-evoluti


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho".



Admin diventa difficile non commentare il giornalista talmente quello che ha scritto fa pena...
E che avrebbe fatto se fosse arrivato uno sceicco ?

Questo inizia gia a leccare...


----------



## malos (13 Luglio 2018)

Mi vergogno io per lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho. Il fuoriclasse ha comprato il Milan".



Questi sono i mostri creati da anni di gallianismo.
Siamo tutti finanzieri e commercialisti. Il calcio, il campo? Chissenefrega.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2018)

Gente vomitevole,e c'è chi ancora li difende.


Questi sarebbero capaci di ringraziare anche se qualcuno gli stuprasse la madre se fosse chi gli versa i soldi in conto a fine mese.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho. Il fuoriclasse ha comprato il Milan".





Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè tutta a noi sta gente. Perchè santo Dio!





28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Una domanda sola: ma non si vergogna?





malos ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno io per lui.



Time's a gentleman

Vedremo, basta aspettare e nemmeno molto, e capiremo tutto.


----------



## Butcher (13 Luglio 2018)

Pellecatsi è una garanzia al contrario


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2018)

Il caldo fa un brutto effetto.


----------



## Cantastorie (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho. Il fuoriclasse ha comprato il Milan".



Dai ragazzi state calmi, si è chiaramente confuso con questo


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2018)

che sto soggetto difenda Elliott a me può anche andar bene perché tanto ormai si conoscono certi personaggi...quello che trovo ridicolo e quasi offensivo è quei tifosi che sulla base del NULLA erano già ripartiti a incensare ed esaltare Elliott senza alcun mnimo motivo


----------



## odasensei (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho. Il fuoriclasse ha comprato il Milan".



Fin quando non arriva a dire "Elliott meglio della figa" tutto regolare


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

La cosa che manda ai pazzi è che mentre i veri milanisti sono calcisticamente A PEZZI per Cristiano Ronaldo ai gobbi, sti soggetti si divertono a farci incazz... ancora di più con le loro follie.


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho. Il fuoriclasse ha comprato il Milan".



Spero col passare degli anni di capire quando non sono più lucido e non posso fare la mia professione al 100% e di lasciare prima di fare brutte figure. Pellegatti non l'ha capito, o forse ha proprio sbagliato mestiere e doveva fare il racconta favole. E in quel caso era ancora nel pieno della sua carriera.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che sto soggetto difenda Elliott a me può anche andar bene perché tanto ormai si conoscono certi personaggi...quello che trovo ridicolo e quasi offensivo è quei tifosi che sulla base del NULLA erano già ripartiti a incensare ed esaltare Elliott senza alcun mnimo motivo


----------



## Pit96 (13 Luglio 2018)

Perché Elliot fa un gol a partita... certo...

Magari a questi non interessa nemmeno riportare il Milan al livello che gli compete, ma basta venderci al prezzo più alto. Che ne sappiamo? 
Che brutto periodo


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che sto soggetto difenda Elliott a me può anche andar bene perché tanto ormai si conoscono certi personaggi...quello che trovo ridicolo e quasi offensivo è quei tifosi che sulla base del NULLA erano già ripartiti a incensare ed esaltare Elliott senza alcun mnimo motivo



Elliott nuovo salvatore della patria che ci portera in borsa quando avremmo un prezzo che va tra i 2 e i 5 MLD,
Fassone che ha fatto buone cose 
Magari i giocatori che Mirabelli ha scelto l'anno scorso ci portano in CL,
Gattuso > Conte

Potrei pure capire che un tifoso creda a UNA di queste cose... ma come si fa a pensarle tutte e 4 ?


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa che manda ai pazzi è che mentre i veri milanisti sono calcisticamente A PEZZI per Cristiano Ronaldo ai gobbi, sti soggetti si divertono a farci incazz... ancora di più con le loro follie.


----------



## marcokaka (13 Luglio 2018)

Pellegatti é un bambinone si esalta per niente, lo stesso articolo lo ricordo per Berlusconi (nell'anno dell'acquisto di Bacca) e per i cinesi. E' un sognatore senza una notizia decente sottomano nonostante sia un giornalista.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Pellegatti é un bambinone si esalta per niente, lo stesso articolo lo ricordo per Berlusconi (nell'anno dell'acquisto di Bacca) e per i cinesi. E' un sognatore senza una notizia decente sottomano nonostante sia un giornalista.



Mah. Più che sognatore mi pare uno con una lingua lunga un chilometro.


----------



## PM3 (13 Luglio 2018)

Stiamo parlando di risultati sportivi, contro risultati economici...

Noi siamo tifosi... A noi interessa il risultato sportivo.

Quando e se arriveranno i campioni e trofei (quest'ultimi in misura superiore a quelli che CR7 farà vincere ai gobbi) potrei magari essere d'accordo con Pellegatti...


----------



## Gas (13 Luglio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Fin quando non arriva a dire "Elliott meglio della figa" tutto regolare



Mi hai steso !


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

Questa va di diritto insieme alle altre mitologiche perle --) http://www.milanworld.net/ancelotti-ha-detto-no-al-milan-niente-ritorno-vt28673-14.html#post708504
[MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION]


----------



## bmb (13 Luglio 2018)

Vedremo


----------



## Zenos (13 Luglio 2018)

Ma che volete da uno che fino a ieri si gasava a raccontarci i menù domenicali a Milanello...


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Luglio 2018)

Ovviamente queste dichiarazioni hanno già fatto il giro dell'Italia con tutti i miei amici, gobbi romanisti e indaisti, che giustamente mi perculano


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2018)

No beh si è superato


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ovviamente queste dichiarazioni hanno già fatto il giro dell'Italia con tutti i miei amici, gobbi romanisti e indaisti, che giustamente mi perculano



Sale su una ferita aperta....
E sarebbe milanista, lui?


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ovviamente queste dichiarazioni hanno già fatto il giro dell'Italia con tutti i miei amici, gobbi romanisti e indaisti, che giustamente mi perculano




Ma ti pare normale che dobbiamo farci rappresentare da sta gente qua?
Andrebbe radiato da tutto per manifesta idiozia e per oltraggio al pudore.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2018)

Quando apre bocca questo mi fa paura perchè nel teatrino ha sempre avuto una parte.
Dando per assodato che ciò che afferma non lo pensa nemmeno lui perchè altrimenti sarebbe da internare.


----------



## chicagousait (13 Luglio 2018)

Ma sta gente non si schifa da sola?


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando apre bocca questo mi fa paura perchè nel teatrino ha sempre avuto una parte.
> Dando per assodato che ciò che afferma non lo pensa nemmeno lui perchè altrimenti sarebbe da internare.



Si, anche a me. Ricordiamoci le penose storie sui salmoni e i viaggi a Madrid al seguito del Gallo che che lanciava gli avanzi delle cene dalla finestra


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa che manda ai pazzi è che mentre* i veri milanisti *sono calcisticamente A PEZZI per Cristiano Ronaldo ai gobbi, sti soggetti si divertono a farci incazz... ancora di più con le loro follie.


Siccome faccio parte dei Milanisti ''falsi'' (nel senso che a me di CR7 alla juve frega meno di zero) permettimi di replicare...
I veri Milanisti in questo momento sono ''calcisticamente'' a pezzi perchè dopo cinque anni di agonia pensavano finalmente di aver visto la luce in fondo al tunnel..
Ma purtroppo non è andata così...dopo un anno si è ancora al punto di partenza...
Il vero Milanista in questo momento è totalmente occupato nel cercar di capire quale sia la miglior strada da percorrere per cercare di risalire...
Il vero Milanista non ha tempo da perdere...il vero Milanista di CR7 alla juve se ne stra stra frega...
Perchè sopra tutto e sopra tutti viene sempre il Milan...

E per concludere voglio raccontarti una storia successa più di trent'anni fa...
C'era un Tifoso che mentre gli altri vincevano a mani basse ed avevano il CR7 dell'epoca era costretto a soffrire per la propria squadra...
Non era bastata l'umiliazione della Serie B...era arrivata anche la possibile cancellazione dal mondo del calcio della propria squadra...
Ma quel Tifoso non si è mai perso d'animo ed ha continuato a seguire la propria squadra con immutata passione...
Ed un giorno quel Tifoso è stato premiato...è diventato il Tifoso più invidiato del mondo...
Quel Tifoso sono Io...sei TU...siamo tutti NOI....Solo Milan...per sempre...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, anche a me. Ricordiamoci le penose storie sui salmoni e i viaggi a Madrid al seguito del Gallo che che lanciava gli avanzi delle cene dalla finestra



Hai colto nel segno.
Questo è il giullare per eccellenza di Berlusconi e Galliani.
Chiediamoci il perchè continui a girovagare attorno al milan come se nulla fosse, vivendo nell'irrealtà.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (13 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Siccome faccio parte dei Milanisti ''falsi'' (nel senso che a me di CR7 alla juve frega meno di zero) permettimi di replicare...
> I veri Milanisti in questo momento sono ''calcisticamente'' a pezzi perchè dopo cinque anni di agonia pensavano finalmente di aver visto la luce in fondo al tunnel..
> Ma purtroppo non è andata così...dopo un anno si è ancora al punto di partenza...
> Il vero Milanista in questo momento è totalmente occupato nel cercar di capire quale sia la miglior strada da percorrere per cercare di risalire...
> ...



Quoto col sangue. A me di Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juve frega meno di 0. Eppure non mi sento meno Milanista di tanti altri.


----------



## Casnop (13 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Siccome faccio parte dei Milanisti ''falsi'' (nel senso che a me di CR7 alla juve frega meno di zero) permettimi di replicare...
> I veri Milanisti in questo momento sono ''calcisticamente'' a pezzi perchè dopo cinque anni di agonia pensavano finalmente di aver visto la luce in fondo al tunnel..
> Ma purtroppo non è andata così...dopo un anno si è ancora al punto di partenza...
> Il vero Milanista in questo momento è totalmente occupato nel cercar di capire quale sia la miglior strada da percorrere per cercare di risalire...
> ...


In piedi. Gli altri non lo fanno? Lo faccio io.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Siccome faccio parte dei Milanisti ''falsi'' (nel senso che a me di CR7 alla juve frega meno di zero) permettimi di replicare...
> I veri Milanisti in questo momento sono ''calcisticamente'' a pezzi perchè dopo cinque anni di agonia pensavano finalmente di aver visto la luce in fondo al tunnel..
> Ma purtroppo non è andata così...dopo un anno si è ancora al punto di partenza...
> Il vero Milanista in questo momento è totalmente occupato nel cercar di capire quale sia la miglior strada da percorrere per cercare di risalire...
> ...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Siccome faccio parte dei Milanisti ''falsi'' (nel senso che a me di CR7 alla juve frega meno di zero) permettimi di replicare...
> I veri Milanisti in questo momento sono ''calcisticamente'' a pezzi perchè dopo cinque anni di agonia pensavano finalmente di aver visto la luce in fondo al tunnel..
> Ma purtroppo non è andata così...dopo un anno si è ancora al punto di partenza...
> Il vero Milanista in questo momento è totalmente occupato nel cercar di capire quale sia la miglior strada da percorrere per cercare di risalire...
> ...



Sai perchè alcuni come te, e mi metto nel gruppo anche io, frega meno di zero di cr7 o comunque la viviamo con distacco? Un distacco che in un certo senso ci protegge pure.
Se mi posso permettere ti dico la mia, penso i motivi siano due :
1- abbiamo veramente altro a cui pensare visto come siamo messi;
2- il motivo più drammatico : anni e anni di ridimensionamento/crollo sistematico e verticale ci hanno preparato a tutto ciò.
Il milan di oggi è figlio di anni e anni di abbandono e mediocrità.
E quando al dolore ti prepari poi lo vivi con più distacco.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Siccome faccio parte dei Milanisti ''falsi'' (nel senso che a me di CR7 alla juve frega meno di zero) permettimi di replicare...
> I veri Milanisti in questo momento sono ''calcisticamente'' a pezzi perchè dopo cinque anni di agonia pensavano finalmente di aver visto la luce in fondo al tunnel..
> Ma purtroppo non è andata così...dopo un anno si è ancora al punto di partenza...
> Il vero Milanista in questo momento è totalmente occupato nel cercar di capire quale sia la miglior strada da percorrere per cercare di risalire...
> ...



Avete ragione entrambi, certamente viene prima di tutto la passione per i nostri colori. Però nessuno di noi gira coi paraocchi, vedere un'avversaria storica che compra i fenomeni, mentre noi continuiamo a fare i commercialisti improvvisati di un fondo avvoltoio, non fa altro che aggravare la ferita aperta.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho. Il fuoriclasse ha comprato il Milan".



Questo vede le fate, gli gnomi, i folletti. Vi sorprendete anche?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho. Il fuoriclasse ha comprato il Milan".



Speriamo il fuoriclasse non si inventi qualche scherzetto...

In ogni caso sto qua leccherebbe anche una m....da se gli servisse per restare al suo posto, squallido


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Siccome faccio parte dei Milanisti ''falsi'' (nel senso che a me di CR7 alla juve frega meno di zero) permettimi di replicare...
> I veri Milanisti in questo momento sono ''calcisticamente'' a pezzi perchè dopo cinque anni di agonia pensavano finalmente di aver visto la luce in fondo al tunnel..
> Ma purtroppo non è andata così...dopo un anno si è ancora al punto di partenza...
> Il vero Milanista in questo momento è totalmente occupato nel cercar di capire quale sia la miglior strada da percorrere per cercare di risalire...
> ...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho. Il fuoriclasse ha comprato il Milan".



Va detto che senza il Fondo Elliott non ci saremmo nemmeno iscritti in Serie A e avremmo portato i libri in tribunale.

Insomma, Pellegatti non ha tutti i torti, anzi.


----------



## gabuz (13 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Siccome faccio parte dei Milanisti ''falsi'' (nel senso che a me di CR7 alla juve frega meno di zero) permettimi di replicare...
> I veri Milanisti in questo momento sono ''calcisticamente'' a pezzi perchè dopo cinque anni di agonia pensavano finalmente di aver visto la luce in fondo al tunnel..
> Ma purtroppo non è andata così...dopo un anno si è ancora al punto di partenza...
> Il vero Milanista in questo momento è totalmente occupato nel cercar di capire quale sia la miglior strada da percorrere per cercare di risalire...
> ...



Condivido, ma la verità sta nel mezzo.
Di CR7 alla Juve non ti (ci) interessa solo perché sappiamo bene di non poter comunque competere con loro.
Ci giocassimo lo scudetto testa a testa ci importerebbe eccome!
La cosa più triste è questa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2018)

La cosa che mi urta è che per colpa di sta gente subiamo le peggio perculate


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi urta è che per colpa di sta gente subiamo le peggio perculate



Ma veramente.. io ormai ho l'incubo di aprire le mie chat di gruppo con i miei amici di altre squadre. Siamo una barzelletta.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (13 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In piedi. Gli altri non lo fanno? Lo faccio io.


Grazie Fratello ...e colgo l'occasione per ringraziare tutti quelli che hanno apprezzato il mio intervento



Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Avete ragione entrambi, certamente viene prima di tutto la passione per i nostri colori. Però nessuno di noi gira coi paraocchi, vedere un'avversaria storica che compra i fenomeni, mentre noi continuiamo a fare i commercialisti improvvisati di un fondo avvoltoio, non fa altro che aggravare la ferita aperta.


Quoto questo post e cerco di rispondere a tutti...
Ovvio che non ho i paraocchi...so benissimo chi è CR7 e quello che può fare (anche se spero il contrario) per la Juve
Ma io sono un Tifoso del Milan...ed in questo momento devo sperare che a livello societario ci sia stabilità...
Devo sperare che Cutrone migliori e cresca ulteriormente...devo sperare che A.Silva si svegli...devo sperare che R.Rodriguez metta il turbo...
Sono patetico?...può anche darsi...ma sono un Tifoso del Milan!!!!...e questa è la realtà calcistica nella quale sono costretto a vivere...so che (parafrasando Mirabelli) il nostro sarà un mercato da ''pane e mortadella''...mentre gli altri vanno al ristorante...
Ma non ho altra scelta che sperare in quello che ho...invidiare quello che hanno gli altri non servirà minimanente a migliorare la squadra per la quale faccio il tifo...
CR7 non è un mio problema...probabilmente perchè come ha giustamente ricordato qualcuno c'è talmente tanta differenza tra noi e loro che la cosa risulta ininfluente...
Ma in ogni caso...mai e poi mai rosicherò per loro...perchè per me è una questione d'orgoglio...


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Siccome faccio parte dei Milanisti ''falsi'' (nel senso che a me di CR7 alla juve frega meno di zero) permettimi di replicare...
> I veri Milanisti in questo momento sono ''calcisticamente'' a pezzi perchè dopo cinque anni di agonia pensavano finalmente di aver visto la luce in fondo al tunnel..
> Ma purtroppo non è andata così...dopo un anno si è ancora al punto di partenza...
> Il vero Milanista in questo momento è totalmente occupato nel cercar di capire quale sia la miglior strada da percorrere per cercare di risalire...
> ...



Ovviamente non mi riferivo a te né al milanista medio ma a soggetti come Pellegatti e tutti quelli che, anche qui su, hanno raccontato tante favole spacciandole per dogma assoluto.

E per me Cristiano Ronaldo ai gobbi è una tragedia. Perché la portata di questa autentica tragedia la si capirà solo tra qualche anno. 

Poi, come sempre, vedremo chi avrà avuto ragione.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ovviamente non mi riferivo a te né al milanista medio* ma a soggetti come Pellegatti e tutti quelli che, anche qui su, hanno raccontato tante favole spacciandole per dogma assoluto.
> 
> *E per me Cristiano Ronaldo ai gobbi è una tragedia*. Perché la portata di questa autentica tragedia la si capirà solo tra qualche anno.
> 
> Poi, come sempre, vedremo chi avrà avuto ragione.


Tranquillo non mi sono sentito toccato sul vivo 

Sul fatto della tragedia....aspettiamo....perchè di trofei vinti prima di giocare ne ho già visti molti...

E poi...dai su col morale...
Ti sei mai chiesto perchè CR7 costava per tutti un miliardo ed invece a loro hanno chiesto solo cento milioni?
Perchè il Real considera la Juve il suo Sassuolo...contro di loro non perdono nemmeno se si mettono le puntine da disegno nelle scarpe


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho. Il fuoriclasse ha comprato il Milan".



Non posso commentare perchè dovrei infrangere una delle regole del forum, ma qui ci sarebbe da insultare il giornalista di brutto proprio.


----------



## Mika (13 Luglio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Va detto che senza il Fondo Elliott non ci saremmo nemmeno iscritti in Serie A e avremmo portato i libri in tribunale.
> 
> Insomma, Pellegatti non ha tutti i torti, anzi.



Senza il fondo Elliott Yonghong Li non avrebbe concluso il closing. A marzo era saltato tutto e ora ci sarebbe ancora Berlusconi con Galliani, penso.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2018)

come ha scritto qualcuno in una altro topic tra po' faremo le magliette di Elliott per contrastare la vendita di quelle di Ronaldo...


----------



## mabadi (13 Luglio 2018)

Cr7 alla Juve non è solo CR7 alla Juve.
In fondo io credo che molti milanisti speravano che cr7 sarebbe potuto arrivare al Milan e che questo acquisto avrebbe segnato la rinascita.
Cr7 alla Juve è anche la fine di un sogno.

A sto punto il spero il Luca.
Tifoso Milanista futuro pallone d'ore, 2 anni di contratto (credo) con il Real.
Se dovessimo prenderlo l'anno prossimo sarebbe l'inizio della rinascita altrimenti ............


----------



## Casnop (13 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo non mi sono sentito toccato sul vivo
> 
> Sul fatto della tragedia....aspettiamo....perchè di trofei vinti prima di giocare ne ho già visti molti...
> 
> ...


Del caravanserraglio bianconero che attraversava l'Adriatico nel 1983, destinazione Atene, pronto al gioioso ritiro della Coppa dei Campioni, con una squadra che, con sette campioni del mondo e Platini e Boniek, tra i migliori giocatori del Mondiale spagnolo dell'anno precedente, avrebbe battuto anche quella attuale, abbiamo, noi stagionati, un vivido ricordo. Come di quel tracciante terra-aria di Felix Magath che, a fine partita, ricordò a tutti, con Giovannibrerafucarlo, che il calcio è un mistero agonistico.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (13 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Del caravanserraglio bianconero che attraversava l'Adriatico nel 1983, destinazione Atene, pronto al gioioso ritiro della Coppa dei Campioni, con una squadra che, con sette campioni del mondo e Platini e Boniek, tra i migliori giocatori del Mondiale spagnolo dell'anno precedente, avrebbe battuto anche quella attuale, abbiamo, noi stagionati, un vivido ricordo. Come di quel tracciante terra-aria di Felix Magath che, a fine partita, ricordò a tutti, con Giovannibrerafucarlo, che il calcio è un mistero agonistico.


Fratello Casnop...solo tu puoi capirmi...ovviamente per questioni anagrafiche 
Proprio a quella volta pensavo...
Quando la vittoria della Coppa dei Campioni era solo una ''noiosisima'' formalità...quando nel cassetto avevano già la bandiera con la Coppa ''vinta'' ed hanno dovuto metterla in naftalina...quando avevano imbrattato strade e muri con la scritta ''juve campione d'europa''...e noi passando ci facevamo delle grosse e grasse risate...
Bei tempi...per non parlare di quando hanno consesso il bis,il ter e sono arrivati al set


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2018)

Per fortuna c’é il buon skincats a tirarci su il morale.

Attendiamo speranzosi, non resta altro da fare....


----------



## Casnop (13 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Fratello Casnop...solo tu puoi capirmi...ovviamente per questioni anagrafiche
> Proprio a quella volta pensavo...
> Quando la vittoria della Coppa dei Campioni era solo una ''noiosisima'' formalità...quando nel cassetto avevano già la bandiera con la Coppa ''vinta'' ed hanno dovuto metterla in naftalina...quando avevano imbrattato strade e muri con la scritta ''juve campione d'europa''...e noi passando ci facevamo delle grosse e grasse risate...
> Bei tempi...per non parlare di quando hanno consesso il bis,il ter e sono arrivati al set


Il dolore di Atene, per gli juventini, non è paragonabile a quello di Cardiff. La sensazione di potenza e sicurezza che emanava quella Juventus era forte, aumentato dalla suggestione di una squadra che si era fregiata della coccarda di aver, essa sola (chissà perchè, poi), portato il titolo mondiale l'anno prima in Italia. Il senso di stordimento di quel post partita, in uno stadio (quello dell'Aek, quello delle nostre Coppe del 1994 e del 2007) tragicamente svuotato, che festeggiava la Coppa dell'Amburgo con un drappello di tifosi tedeschi, colpì anche noi non juventini, condizionati dalla loro propaganda e dalla sorpresa di un risultato inatteso. Capii allora, in quella sera, l'inimicizia mortale della Juventus per la Coppa dei Campioni. Ed ora, a risentire le stesse fanfare, addirittura a distanza di un anno dalla finale al Wanda Metropolitano, non rimango colpito. Leggo i libri di storia, e quella che ora appare una tragedia, domani potrebbe assumere i toni di una farsa. Da trecentocinquantamilioni di euro.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (13 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il dolore di Atene, per gli juventini, non è paragonabile a quello di Cardiff. La sensazione di potenza e sicurezza che emanava quella Juventus era forte, aumentato dalla suggestione di una squadra che si era fregiata della coccarda di aver, essa sola (chissà perchè, poi), portato il titolo mondiale l'anno prima in Italia. Il senso di stordimento di quel post partita, in uno stadio (quello dell'Aek, quello delle nostre Coppe del 1994 e del 2007) tragicamente svuotato, che festeggiava la Coppa dell'Amburgo con un drappello di tifosi tedeschi, colpì anche noi non juventini, condizionati dalla loro propaganda e dalla sorpresa di un risultato inatteso. Capii allora, in quella sera, l'inimicizia mortale della Juventus per la Coppa dei Campioni. Ed ora, a risentire le stesse fanfare, addirittura a distanza di un anno dalla finale al Wanda Metropolitano, non rimango colpito. Leggo i libri di storia, e quella che ora appare una tragedia, domani potrebbe assumere i toni di una farsa. Da trecentocinquantamilioni di euro.



Fratello Casnop...hai mai pensato di scrivere un libro sul quella indimenticabile vicenda?
Se decidi di farlo una copia considerala già venduta 

P.S.
Perdonatemi per l'OT...ovviamente l'ultimo da qui alla fine...


----------



## fra29 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho. Il fuoriclasse ha comprato il Milan".



"Non è un cinese però
che CdA che fa.. 
Naingollan va all'Inteeer
Ma Qui c'è Singeeer"


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho. Il fuoriclasse ha comprato il Milan".



Maledetto, fossi Trump gli sgancerei l'atomica sul tetto di casa


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Siccome faccio parte dei Milanisti ''falsi'' (nel senso che a me di CR7 alla juve frega meno di zero) permettimi di replicare...
> I veri Milanisti in questo momento sono ''calcisticamente'' a pezzi perchè dopo cinque anni di agonia pensavano finalmente di aver visto la luce in fondo al tunnel..
> Ma purtroppo non è andata così...dopo un anno si è ancora al punto di partenza...
> Il vero Milanista in questo momento è totalmente occupato nel cercar di capire quale sia la miglior strada da percorrere per cercare di risalire...
> ...



Mi aggiungo a casnop


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Del caravanserraglio bianconero che attraversava l'Adriatico nel 1983, destinazione Atene, pronto al gioioso ritiro della Coppa dei Campioni, con una squadra che, con sette campioni del mondo e Platini e Boniek, tra i migliori giocatori del Mondiale spagnolo dell'anno precedente, avrebbe battuto anche quella attuale, abbiamo, noi stagionati, un vivido ricordo. Come di quel tracciante terra-aria di Felix Magath che, a fine partita, ricordò a tutti, con Giovannibrerafucarlo, che il calcio è un mistero agonistico.


un gol al sette Zoff la guardava entrare ,il calcio e misterioso i più giovani pensano che arriva Ronaldo e sono 3 Champions sicure..il pallone non sempre e matematica esatta


----------



## wildfrank (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delirio di Carlo Pellegatti sul Milan:"Se avessi potuto scegliere tra Elliott e l'arrivo di CR7 al Milan, avrei optato sicuramente per il fondo dei Singer. Con Cristiano Ronaldo il Milan avrebbe preso un fuoriclasse sul campo, ma con Elliott è arrivato un fuoriclasse della finanza. A Elliott riserverei la passerella di San Siro, come per Ibrahimovic e Ronaldinho. Il fuoriclasse ha comprato il Milan".



La verità è che a ogni gol avresti seriamente rschiato l'infarto: per te, infatti, meglio sia andato a fare il gobbo.


----------

